# MRI LEFT hand/MRI LEFT thumb (73218)



## Kimberley (Sep 21, 2009)

Would this be 2 separate scans with a 59 modifier on one?  Order for both and reports for both???

Thanks

Kimberley Tober, CPC
Franklin, TN


----------

